# Chesebrough Manufacturing Co. milk glass item?



## Wheelah23 (Mar 24, 2012)

I dug this in 1890's context, and was wondering if anyone could identify it... I figure because of what the company manufactured, it has to be some sort of cold cream or skin ointment. It's got a screw cap, and a nice shape to it. Kind of thick glass too.


----------



## tftfan (Mar 24, 2012)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2012)

From.




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2012)

From.

 Sorry Connor, 

 Thought I had included this in the above...


----------



## epackage (Mar 24, 2012)

Your bottle...









 Some dated versions...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Vintage-vaseline-cold-cream-june-30-1906-chesebrough-milk-glass-store-display-/280851752911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416411a7cf


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank ya folks! Knew you'd pull through. I figured it was common, due to how common Vaselines are.


----------



## epackage (Mar 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Thank ya folks! Knew you'd pull through. I figured it was common, due to how common Vaselines are.


 Man has been masturbating for hundreds of years...[8D]


----------

